# Spray Foam into walls behind kitchen cabinets?



## jburd964 (May 4, 2009)

I would'nt think you'd want to blindly spray foam behind cabinets. First depending on how much cabinets you wanting to spray it wouldn't be cheap, I don't think there is a cubic foot of finish foam in a can. If you wanting to spray from ceiling to floor there wouldn't be any way to assure that all voids are filled. Even using the no bulge foam wil still cause problems when using large volumes. Foam insulation is a great product, I had my new house done and love it. If it were me and wanted to do something over nothing I think I'd rent a blower and use cellulose as it fills voids well and there isn't the risk of blowing out wall and permentilly welding all wires and plumbing in place.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I fear using little cans you will just block any ability to spray in enough to fill the voids completely. I would agree that renting a blower and buying some cellulose would be a better option. Or if the cabinets are on exterior walls, bribe some guys on the tail end of a real spray in foam installation to do a little project for you at the end of the day.

You will not accomplish what you seek with spray cans of the stuff. And if you get moisture voids in between canfuls you will have mold and all other sorts of problems on you in no time.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You will probably get a better seal and insulation if you just rip the drywall in those locations. You will not really need to finish mud and tape and putting a can of spray foam in there will neither insulate nor air seal it properly.

Blowing in cellulose is a nice option as mentioned but that is a relatively small size and you are going to pay for the crew to just come out and do it. Dense packing by a first time user does not usually net the results you are looking for.


----------



## jsesic (Dec 21, 2010)

I would agree, you would not want to spray cans of spray foam into voids of walls with cans. If you were to spray blindly into a wall it would require a slow rise foam, but the best way to do it is tearing off the drywall unfortunately.


----------

